# Buddy belt comparisons...



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi Elaine! (And anyone else interested)
I tried to take some quick shots to show you the differences between the classic, special, and luxury buddy belts I have. I also wanted to show the variations in size. 

Here you can see special hot pink belt and luxury dove grey in size 3









Here they are on top of each other showing they're the same size









Notice the inside colors are different (all the new luxury ones will be white now too)









Special pink vs luxury grey- trying to show flexibility and softness


































Size 3.5 (black classic) and size 4 luxury comparison for size, very close in size but notice the center chest difference. 









Finally, here they are stacked, sizes 2, 3, and 4.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Ooops! Picture 3 was suppose to be this one, sorry!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

What did you pay for the luxury buddy belt? I want to save and get Toby one for Christmas. 



Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I bought it at a local dog shop who was selling all sizes for $45 each.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks for posting these pics Zorana. I love the color of the hot pink special one. Is Lola as comfy wearing it as she is the dove grey luxury?


also , did you hear back from your freind about the size 5 buddy belt she has and how big her dogs girth is?


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks for posting this. I've been following your conversation and was interested in the comparisons. I hope to get one for Mylo soon. Hopefully he'll fit into the smallest size (on a 2 I think) soon and then it'll give him room to grow. By the way, did you get the visitor message I posted for you today?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> Thanks for posting these pics Zorana. I love the color of the hot pink special one. Is Lola as comfy wearing it as she is the dove grey luxury?
> 
> 
> also , did you hear back from your freind about the size 5 buddy belt she has and how big her dogs girth is?


I think she is as comfy, the pink one doesn't make her skin red or irritated or anything like that. It's still kinda new so we haven't broken it in much. And since I bought the grey one, she hasn't worn the pink one very much. Yes, she did. She said he weighs 10lbs but has a 15" chest (I thought it was bigger) but he's a pomchi so he is super furry. The 4 fits him fine and the 5 is on the tightest one over clothes.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Thanks for posting this. I've been following your conversation and was interested in the comparisons. I hope to get one for Mylo soon. Hopefully he'll fit into the smallest size (on a 2 I think) soon and then it'll give him room to grow. By the way, did you get the visitor message I posted for you today?


Hi!! No problem, hope it helps! Mylo will most likely be a size 3, Lola wears a 3 and she weighs 5lbs (2.27kg). Size 3 fits 12-14" chest and Lola's is 12.5" if that helps too. No, I didn't see your message, I've been using the phone app, will look now!!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Cool. Thanks. Mylo is 5lbs (if my scales are right. I have to weigh myself and then myself and him!) and his chest is 11" at the moment.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Melissa!!! Thank you, thank you, thank you! I love it so so so much! What a wonderful surprise, u just put the biggest smile on my face! I love my new siggy, I needed one SO bad but I've been lazy to take new pictures! Speaking of new siggy's, I orders Leo an Xmas hoodie to make mojo and Lola's ones they already have, so maybe I can bother u for an Xmas one in a month or so?? Changing my old one right now!! Kisses!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Cool. Thanks. Mylo is 5lbs (if my scales are right. I have to weigh myself and then myself and him!) and his chest is 11" at the moment.


Leo's chest is 11" too and he wears the size 3 over his hoodies, so I think mylo will definitely grow into it!! And I'm off tomorrow so I will be catching up with you and posting on your page!!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Melissa!!! Thank you, thank you, thank you! I love it so so so much! What a wonderful surprise, u just put the biggest smile on my face! I love my new siggy, I needed one SO bad but I've been lazy to take new pictures! Speaking of new siggy's, I orders Leo an Xmas hoodie to make mojo and Lola's ones they already have, so maybe I can bother u for an Xmas one in a month or so?? Changing my old one right now!! Kisses!!


I had to recycle my one of Lola but you took some lovely ones of Leo and Mojo in particular the other day so I thought I'd use the opportunity. Was I right about your taste? I was going off the clothes I've seen the boys wear. I did the graffiti writing myself separately. No problem at all...I'll have to start collecting Christmas stuff!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> I think she is as comfy, the pink one doesn't make her skin red or irritated or anything like that. It's still kinda new so we haven't broken it in much. And since I bought the grey one, she hasn't worn the pink one very much. Yes, she did. She said he weighs 10lbs but has a 15" chest (I thought it was bigger) but he's a pomchi so he is super furry. The 4 fits him fine and the 5 is on the tightest one over clothes.


so, it sounds like my Tootsie would be a 5 ... The lady at wetnoseboutique is helping me with size also, so i'll see what she suggests too. i love the pearl pink one at funny fur... i'm thinking i'll get that one for Latte and i'm hoping that at wetnose boutique they have some shade of pink in a soft one for Tootsie


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Leo's chest is 11" too and he wears the size 3 over his hoodies, so I think mylo will definitely grow into it!! And I'm off tomorrow so I will be catching up with you and posting on your page!!


No worries, whenever you have time lovely  Mylo is almost outgrowing his kitten harness so when he's too big for that he should fit right into a buddy belt and hopefully he'll stop growing so I won't have to buy another! I'll be particularly happy that it doesn't go around the neck at all. He was in an odd mood today and kept choking himself on the walk. Silly puppy!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Buildthemskywards said:


> I had to recycle my one of Lola but you took some lovely ones of Leo and Mojo in particular the other day so I thought I'd use the opportunity. Was I right about your taste? I was going off the clothes I've seen the boys wear. I did the graffiti writing myself separately. No problem at all...I'll have to start collecting Christmas stuff!


Yes it's totally my taste! I just love little skulls and anything animal print (love leopard), especially for the chi's! I think the skulls make them look tough, lol. It's perfect, really!! Thanks again so much for taking the time to do that and surprising me!! And that pic of Lola, although its a few months old, is one of my favorites! She doesn't ever sit still, lol.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> so, it sounds like my Tootsie would be a 5 ... The lady at wetnoseboutique is helping me with size also, so i'll see what she suggests too. i love the pearl pink one at funny fur... i'm thinking i'll get that one for Latte and i'm hoping that at wetnose boutique they have some shade of pink in a soft one for Tootsie


The pearl pink is beautiful! Let me know what wetnose says! I think u will love your buddy belts! I honestly never use any of the other harnesses anymore. I need to sell them! I'm thinking 5 too for tootsie!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Buildthemskywards said:


> No worries, whenever you have time lovely  Mylo is almost outgrowing his kitten harness so when he's too big for that he should fit right into a buddy belt and hopefully he'll stop growing so I won't have to buy another! I'll be particularly happy that it doesn't go around the neck at all. He was in an odd mood today and kept choking himself on the walk. Silly puppy!


Awwww poor Mylo, he was probably so excited to be out! Mojo always pulls like a maniac at first and then somewhere in the middle of our walk he finally walks nicely!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Love your new Siggy , Zorana !!!! its so you


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Yes it's totally my taste! I just love little skulls and anything animal print (love leopard), especially for the chi's! I think the skulls make them look tough, lol. It's perfect, really!! Thanks again so much for taking the time to do that and surprising me!! And that pic of Lola, although its a few months old, is one of my favorites! She doesn't ever sit still, lol.


Haha... I think it'd take a lot to make a pretty little chihuahua look tough! Mylo's harness and lead are blue but people still think he's a girl!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Awwww poor Mylo, he was probably so excited to be out! Mojo always pulls like a maniac at first and then somewhere in the middle of our walk he finally walks nicely!


He's never pulled like that before. He kept having problems breathing. He was fine the whole walk, then on the way back from the park he went mad running to catch up with some dogs (that he'd refused to go near when they were facing him) and then to catch up with some kids. Don't know what got into him!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

elaina said:


> Love your new Siggy , Zorana !!!! its so you


Yay!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> Love your new Siggy , Zorana !!!! its so you


Thanks Elaine! It's perfect! I am just speechless!


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

I want buddy belts so bad but my chis would barely fit a #1.
I am so afraid they would run small in no time, have no idea how fast Karma and Laska will grow 
How much time should I wait? or should I just buy now?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Zorana I am so curious about your new siggy can't see it from the app, I have notice how talented and creative Melissa is can't wait to login from the pc.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Those look so comfortable for them to wear!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

miuccias said:


> I want buddy belts so bad but my chis would barely fit a #1.
> I am so afraid they would run small in no time, have no idea how fast Karma and Laska will grow
> How much time should I wait? or should I just buy now?
> 
> ...


If I were you, I would wait until they are about 6 months old to get one so hopefully you can keep it forever (if not, at least a while). I think Leo got his first BB at 5 months old? Unless you have lots of extra money, and don't mind buying new ones in a couple months. You could also probably sell them on here if they grow out of it??


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

miuccias said:


> Zorana I am so curious about your new siggy can't see it from the app, I have notice how talented and creative Melissa is can't wait to login from the pc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Oh I know, I wish they would be displayed on the app! I also wish we could view our home pages from the app too, maybe they will fix this eventually?? Let me know what you think?!?!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

miuccias said:


> Zorana I am so curious about your new siggy can't see it from the app, I have notice how talented and creative Melissa is can't wait to login from the pc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Aw, thank you


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

@ Missydawn :
They really are! Much less bulkier than the puppia vests they were wearing previously!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Yay!


Just shower Bryan my new siggy and even he said it looked so cool! He loves stars and plays the guitar so you hit it right on the head. He wants me to develop it into a photo and buy a frame to put it in!! Thanks again love!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Just shower Bryan my new siggy and even he said it looked so cool! He loves stars and plays the guitar so you hit it right on the head. He wants me to develop it into a photo and buy a frame to put it in!! Thanks again love!


Haha cool! I'm glad you both like it


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Oh I know, I wish they would be displayed on the app! I also wish we could view our home pages from the app too, maybe they will fix this eventually?? Let me know what you think?!?!


So beautiful, really! You have 3 little rock stars. I would say Lola sings Leo is the guitar player and Mojo is the drummer lol


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i put my order in for Tootsies buddy belt. the lady from Wetnoseboutique recommrended the size 4 and if i need the 5 i can exchange it. So, i got the 4 and decided on the metalic gold in the luxury edition. i cant wait to get it and will be ordering the pearl pink soon for Latte


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> If I were you, I would wait until they are about 6 months old to get one so hopefully you can keep it forever (if not, at least a while). I think Leo got his first BB at 5 months old? Unless you have lots of extra money, and don't mind buying new ones in a couple months. You could also probably sell them on here if they grow out of it??


I think is best to wait like you said, with xmas coming up I'm practically bankrupt already!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

miuccias said:


> I think is best to wait like you said, with xmas coming up I'm practically bankrupt already!


Hahahaha, I will be too!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> i put my order in for Tootsies buddy belt. the lady from Wetnoseboutique recommrended the size 4 and if i need the 5 i can exchange it. So, i got the 4 and decided on the metalic gold in the luxury edition. i cant wait to get it and will be ordering the pearl pink soon for Latte


Yay!! I can't wait to see it! Must see pics! You will LOVE it!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Yay!! I can't wait to see it! Must see pics! You will LOVE it!


oh, i forgot to tell you , i got the Crystals on it too . did i see that one of yours had Crystals on it also? do you think they show up good ?

And... i just ordered another one for Latte. the pearl pink in size 2 from funnyfur.  . i'm going to wait on ordering one for Minnie. she's really comfy in her susan lanci step in one.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> oh, i forgot to tell you , i got the Crystals on it too . did i see that one of yours had Crystals on it also? do you think they show up good ?
> 
> And... i just ordered another one for Latte. the pearl pink in size 2 from funnyfur.  . i'm going to wait on ordering one for Minnie. she's really comfy in her susan lanci step in one.


They crystals definitely show! My luxury ones came w the crystals and they're really pretty! What size is Minnie? I have a size small I need to sell, it's the plain leopard step-in.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Minnie is size XS in susan lanci step in kind. she has 2 of them she shares with Peyton. i will be buying her a buddy belt eventuall but not just yet cause i do love those susan lanci ones for her but i still do want to get her a buddy belt cause i like how the buddy belts look over the clothes.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i got Tootsies buddy belt in the mail today and i couldnt be happier !!!! the size 4 fits her perfect and is so nice and soft. with no clothes on she's on the middle hole so theres 2 more to loosen it if she wears clothes. Thanks for all your help Zorana. i'll try to post some pics soon. now , i cant wait to get the pink pearl one i ordered for Latte. funnyfurs shipping takes longer. i ordered from them first , but got the one from wetnose boutique first ...


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Wow that was fast! I'm glad it fits and that you love it! Now I just need to see it on her so I can admire it! Funny fur does take a little while unfortunately which stinks but it should be here in no time!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Wow that was fast! I'm glad it fits and that you love it! Now I just need to see it on her so I can admire it! Funny fur does take a little while unfortunately which stinks but it should be here in no time!


i know.. it only took 2 days !! i hope to get Lattes sometime this week and then i'll take some pics of the both of them for sure


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i got Lattes today !!!, so funnyfur only took 1 day more. i love the pearl pink ( thank you Terri, for letting me know about it). its just as soft as the gold luxury one and love the color. The size 2 fits Latte perfect. when she's not wearing clothes, it buckles on the middle hole , so has 2 holes to make it looser if she's wearing clothes. i Love it , i couldnt be happier . 

i tried the size 2 on Minnie and it buckled on the first hole. i dont think she could walk right in it... so this size isnt good for her. i'm afraid the size 3 is going to be too big... i wish they made a 2 1/2. so will give it alot of thought before i order her one but i really would love her to have one, i'm just afraid its not going to fit her right. 

will post pics soon. ... like maybe this weekend


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> i got Lattes today !!!, so funnyfur only took 1 day more. i love the pearl pink ( thank you Terri, for letting me know about it). its just as soft as the gold luxury one and love the color. The size 2 fits Latte perfect. when she's not wearing clothes, it buckles on the middle hole , so has 2 holes to make it looser if she's wearing clothes. i Love it , i couldnt be happier .
> 
> i tried the size 2 on Minnie and it buckled on the first hole. i dont think she could walk right in it... so this size isnt good for her. i'm afraid the size 3 is going to be too big... i wish they made a 2 1/2. so will give it alot of thought before i order her one but i really would love her to have one, i'm just afraid its not going to fit her right.
> 
> will post pics soon. ... like maybe this weekend


Yay Latte got her buddy belt! Sounds like it fits perfect, she must be super tiny bc Leo wears a 2 but the arm holes are kinda small on him 
How big is Minnie's chest?? 
Still waiting to see ur dolls!!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

yes, Latte is small. she only weighs 3 pounds, 2 ounces. 
Minnies chest i think is somewhere between 12 and 12.5 inches. , i'll have to remeasure her again though. 

about a year ago i did order a buddy belt for her from wetnose and i didnt know then about how some of them are softer than others, so my big requirement was that for her i wanted a red one. the lady was so nice and helpful. i love there customer service. she sent me a size 2 in the red i really wanted... which was a metalic red. and they were out of the 3 in that red, so she sent me a size 3 in the ordinary red that i think was the kind that was stiff. the 2 fit just like the pearl pink 2, on the last hole, but she couldnt walk right in it. The 3 fit on the tightest hole, so it had all that extra strap hanging and it was a stiff buddy belt , so i was afraid it would irritate her. 

i'd maybe like to try again on a 3 and get a soft one , either the gold or the pearl pink ....

i'll take pics by Sunday of tootsie and latte so you can see there new buddy belts.


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

I would try the size 3, it starts at 12 girth, which is the biggest size on 2.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

SkyAtBlue said:


> I would try the size 3, it starts at 12 girth, which is the biggest size on 2.


i think your right... i need to get her a 3 again but the soft kind


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

Hopefully the size three will fit. I thought the classics soften up after wear?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

yes, they say they do and i'm sure they do but she's so delicate and i didnt want her wearing it stiff like that. my Tootsie would of been fine , or even little Latte is a real sturdy little dog, but Minnie , i just thought that 3 was too stiff and wasnt happy so i sent it back. i'll try again with a soft one . 
did you get yours? i think i saw in the "what did you buy last thead ", you got a green one . how is it ???


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

It didn't come in the mail yet. I was thinking of the luxery, but couldn't help myself to the special. I love the color green apple! That's the accent wall in my bedroom, my shampoo is green apple, Kai's collar is yellow crocadile with green accent, so it matches. I used to figure skate and breaking in skates was a pain in the butt, but its worth is becuase they're nice and soft afterward. Figure skates are alot thicker too. So I'll just fiddle with the harness.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

the green you picked is a pretty color . i love these 2 i just got so much, i'd like to get them some more in other colors, but i will have some willpower and hold off cause they are expensive. but maybe for Christmas or there birthdays, they can have one more


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Elaine, I think the 3 will fit, bc Leo wears a 3 over hoodies and its on the second to smallest and his chest is 10.5-11". He still has his "puppy chest." 
I love the green apple color too, wish I came in luxury. My classics have softened up, but they have barely worn them so maybe if they wore them more, they would? I'm kinda glad they're so pricey bc it keeps me from buying every color! I got a couple new thing from the Backer show and my wooflink order will be here Tuesday, I can't wait to show you (hopefully it all fits!)


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

ok, then i'm going to order Minnie a size 3 but cant decide if i want pearl pink or gold... i really want both. lol . but she can just have one for now. the gold is flashy, the pink more neutral... hmmm. i think i want flashy to match Tootsies cause they are like 2 peas in a pod


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Elaine, I say get the matching one. I personally love matching my girls.
Not to mention the gold goes with everything.


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

Zorana1125 said:


> Elaine, I think the 3 will fit, bc Leo wears a 3 over hoodies and its on the second to smallest and his chest is 10.5-11". He still has his "puppy chest."
> I love the green apple color too, wish I came in luxury. My classics have softened up, but they have barely worn them so maybe if they wore them more, they would? I'm kinda glad they're so pricey bc it keeps me from buying every color! I got a couple new thing from the Backer show and my wooflink order will be here Tuesday, I can't wait to show you (hopefully it all fits!)


Oh no I hope the size 2 fits Kai. I called "wetnose boutique" and they recommended the 2. Kai is barely 4 lbs. and her chest is 10.5-11, but she's full grown. 

I looked everywhere for this BB harness. It looked more natural and suede like.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

SkyAtBlue said:


> Oh no I hope the size 2 fits Kai. I called "wetnose boutique" and they recommended the 2. Kai is barely 4 lbs. and her chest is 10.5-11, but she's full grown.



If you wish for Kai to wear the harness on it's own then size 2 should fit on
second to last hole imo. The best fit is any of the three middle holes(there 
are 5 in total). I don't think Kai will be able to wear it over winter clothes
though. But you can always put it underneath.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

SkyAtBlue said:


> Oh no I hope the size 2 fits Kai. I called "wetnose boutique" and they recommended the 2. Kai is barely 4 lbs. and her chest is 10.5-11, but she's full grown.
> 
> I looked everywhere for this BB harness. It looked more natural and suede like.


The 2 should fit, Leo is 4lbs and the 2 fits on the middle hole, but once he has a hoodie on, it's hard to get the arm holes over the clothes bc they're so tiny. Like LS said, you can put it under clothes, which is what I was going to do but then I found a great deal on the luxury BB's at a local boutique and bought a bunch! The size 3 is too big on Leo if he is naked!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> ok, then i'm going to order Minnie a size 3 but cant decide if i want pearl pink or gold... i really want both. lol . but she can just have one for now. the gold is flashy, the pink more neutral... hmmm. i think i want flashy to match Tootsies cause they are like 2 peas in a pod


Tough decision!! My doggies don't wear much gold but I only have 1 girl. Lola's always in pink and purple, lol. Either one u choose will be gorgeous!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> Elaine, I say get the matching one. I personally love matching my girls.
> Not to mention the gold goes with everything.


thanks LS, then i think i will go with the gold one. it is metalic gold, so its shiney and flashey but i love it , and i always walk Minnie and Tootsie together so , its nice for them to match, your right. my mind is made up now. yay!! i'm going to call wetnose later for one for Minnie 



SkyAtBlue said:


> Oh no I hope the size 2 fits Kai. I called "wetnose boutique" and they recommended the 2. Kai is barely 4 lbs. and her chest is 10.5-11, but she's full grown.
> 
> I looked everywhere for this BB harness. It looked more natural and suede like.


i think the 2 will fit Kai... just to compare, my Latte fits in 2 perfect . she is 3 pounds , 2 ounces and her chest is 11 inches. Minnie is 5 to 5 1/2 pounds and her chest is either 12 or 12 1/2 inches so i guess she's a 3 .
Maybe you'll get it today !!! the shipping from Wetnose only took 2 days to get to me


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Elaine, perhaps you could get two pearl pink bbs later on. :coolwink:

They are so addictive, aren't they? I've seen some HUGE 
collections on the bb facebook page. Slightly jealous!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> ...The size 3 is too big on Leo if he is naked!



See that's my issue...Bella fits into the size 1 naked, BUT if I put a hoodie then
she needs size 2 on the tightest hole. So for summer size 1 is great, but right
now she's wearing her size 2.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> Elaine, perhaps you could get two pearl pink bbs later on. :coolwink:
> 
> They are so addictive, aren't they? I've seen some HUGE
> collections on the bb facebook page. Slightly jealous!!


omg, thats a good idea . LOL. but i'm going to have willpower for now and just get the gold. i hope they dont run out of the pearl pinks though. 
( actually, my yorkie Peyton wears the same size as Minnie so they can share harnesses , so if i get Minnie a pearl and a gold they'll each have one  ) 
i am so excited about these buddy belts... everyone must have at least one for their babies !!! ( but get the soft kind so you dont have to break it in )


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

elaina said:


> i think the 2 will fit Kai... just to compare, my Latte fits in 2 perfect . she is 3 pounds , 2 ounces and her chest is 11 inches. Minnie is 5 to 5 1/2 pounds and her chest is either 12 or 12 1/2 inches so i guess she's a 3 .
> Maybe you'll get it today !!! the shipping from Wetnose only took 2 days to get to me


My order hasn't even been shipped yet. They told the 23rd-25th.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

SkyAtBlue said:


> My order hasn't even been shipped yet. They told the 23rd-25th.


oh... then you didnt get it from wetnose , oh well... only a few more days


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

elaina said:


> oh... then you didnt get it from wetnose , oh well... only a few more days


I bought it from amazon and the lady was Sue.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

She's the same lady i ordered from but i ordered from Wet Nose Boutique. she is very nice !
( that link doesnt work for me )


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Susan is the best. She has a shop on Ebay, but her online store has more options. She's very kind & helpful.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Yay! i just ordered one size 3 gold one w/ crystals for my spoiled girl, Minnie !!! Susan said she'd try to get it in the mail today, so hopefully i will get it Monday or Tuesday


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

I called Susan, they don't have the apple green anymore so my order wasnt sent. I decided to get the tropical sea.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Dominique & Elaine, you girls better post pictures once the BBs arrive! 
I'm sure they'll look great on your adorable pups.


Reading this thread is so hard, makes me want more BBs, but must resist the urge! 
Hubby's going to be surprised when I ask for BBs for Christmas, lol...or not, for
Valentine's day I asked for a pet carrier. Getting gifts for the pups instead of
myself always seems more fun.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

oh, the tropical sea is a really nice color, i love it even more than the apple green !!!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Hubby's going to be surprised when I ask for BBs for Christmas, lol...or not, for
> Valentine's day I asked for a pet carrier. Getting gifts for the pups instead of
> myself always seems more fun.


I tried that for my birthday a couple weeks ago but hubby didn't go for it and bought me a Steiff teddy bear instead. I wanted a new harness for Jaxx and some new clothes for him too. The bear is adorable though and he was being sweet to remember I wanted one. I love getting gifts for Jaxx!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

intent2smile said:


> I tried that for my birthday a couple weeks ago but hubby didn't go for it and bought me a Steiff teddy bear instead. I wanted a new harness for Jaxx and some new clothes for him too. The bear is adorable though and he was being sweet to remember I wanted one. I love getting gifts for Jaxx!




I Googled those bears, they are very special! :love2:

My hubby too isn't very fond of buying dog stuff for special occasions, but
funds are tight and since I have to choose I honestly much rather receive
something for the dogs. It makes me happy. I personally am super easy going,
I don't need fancy things to be happy and thrive, I have one pair of shoes
and I'm good. I think maybe I love getting things for my pups so much is
because I don't have kids. The things they make for little Chis are just as
cute as little girl/baby clothes, very irresistible to someone who is craving 
a baby to spoil.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> I Googled those bears, they are very special! :love2:
> 
> My hubby too isn't very fond of buying dog stuff for special occasions, but
> funds are tight and since I have to choose I honestly much rather receive
> ...


I am the same way! I am always looking for new little cute outfits for Jaxx. Our property manager was making fun of 3 of us that do not have kids and were drooling over some clothes on the internet. We all three told her that our chis were our babies. I can't walk through the baby section in a store without feeling sad. I think hubby thinks I am nuts sometimes always looking for stuff for Jaxx but then he goes and does the same things sometimes. Funds are tight so I am always on a lookout for clearance items. I have even started a collection of clearance toys in our utility room that I haven't given Jaxx yet.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

intent2smile said:


> I am the same way! I am always looking for new little cute outfits for Jaxx. Our property manager was making fun of 3 of us that do not have kids and were drooling over some clothes on the internet. We all three told her that our chis were our babies. I can't walk through the baby section in a store without feeling sad. I think hubby thinks I am nuts sometimes always looking for stuff for Jaxx but then he goes and does the same things sometimes. Funds are tight so I am always on a lookout for clearance items. I have even started a collection of clearance toys in our utility room that I haven't given Jaxx yet.



Me too, just thinking of babies makes my eyes all teary. And obviously I
understand that my dogs aren't babies, I'm sure you know this by the way
I train them, I take it very seriously, they are far from spoiled. But at the
same time they do help fill a void. Love my dogs. I'm chatting with you
while looking at buddy belts online, trying to decide what colors I want
for Christmas, saving them in my bookmarks, lol...so funny. The one good
thing about having tight funds is that it makes you think several times 
before making a purchase, personally it forces me to wait therefore giving
me time to find a good deal, instead of just splurging while in the moment.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Me too, just thinking of babies makes my eyes all teary. And obviously I
> understand that my dogs aren't babies, I'm sure you know this by the way
> I train them, I take it very seriously, they are far from spoiled. But at the
> same time they do help fill a void. Love my dogs. I'm chatting with you
> ...


I am the same way! I have a huge wishlist on Amazon and 95% of it is for Jaxx. I sign in once a week to see if prices go down. I have a habit of picking something up to buy and by the time I walk out of the store I put it down because I don't want to spend the cash. I drive hubby nuts because he will ask if I want to get something and I usually say "I will think about it," which usually means I want to buy it but I don't want to spend the money. Jaxx needs a new harness for Winter and I have been considering a Buddy Belt but I hate to spend the money on it.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

What are his chest girth and neck measurements? I'll take a look and see if I have something you might like.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaxx's measurements are 11 girth, 7 neck, 11 length.

He wears a XS puppia just fine but he needs a bigger size of harness for his bulky clothes for Winter.

Thanks LS!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i'm the same way too. i'd much rather recieve some new buddy belts for my girls from my boyfreind for Christmas than something for myself. i dont care about jewelry for me or really anything ... he used to get me these little sworofski crystyal animals for my my birthday, Christmas, and Valentines day. i have a big collection of them. They,re pretty but i'd much rather have something for the dogs. i dont think he would go for that though . LOL. maybe i'll ask anyways this year , see what kind of reaction i get out of him


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

We should all just ask for blank check ladies! Haha, and do as we please. LOL

Amy, I'll go look right now.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Amy, I uploaded a picture, I'll put it in a different thread so I don't pollute this one.


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Hmmm you have got me thinking that I need one of these for Max. His current harness is perfect apart from he hates us taking it off as it has to be pulled over his head. The way this one fastens would be perfect. 

Can anyone recommend where to get them from in the uk?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Pumpernickel said:


> Hmmm you have got me thinking that I need one of these for Max. His current harness is perfect apart from he hates us taking it off as it has to be pulled over his head. The way this one fastens would be perfect.
> 
> Can anyone recommend where to get them from in the uk?



I'm in Canada, but from what I heard there is only one online boutique in the UK that sells Buddy Belts. Here is the link. 


Not For Pussys Dog Store - Search Results for "buddy belt"


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

If you choose to order from US, this is the best store imo, there are a lot of choices and the owner is very helpful, I just love her and the way she does business.

Buddy Belt Leather Goods


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> I'm in Canada, but from what I heard there is only one online boutique in the UK that sells Buddy Belts. Here is the link.
> 
> 
> Not For Pussys Dog Store - Search Results for "buddy belt"


Thanks LS! I've had a look and the choice is very limited on the uk site :-(

I also checked out the link you put on for wetnose boutique, much more to choose from on there! I will have to work out how expensive it would be to order from the US..


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Pumpernickel said:


> Thanks LS! I've had a look and the choice is very limited on the uk site :-(
> 
> I also checked out the link you put on for wetnose boutique, much more to choose from on there! I will have to work out how expensive it would be to order from the US..



I think she charges 7$ for the first item and 2.50$ for each additional item to UK.
BUT to make sure, you can e-mail her before ordering and ask. At the top of this
page it says "send e-mail" where you can find her address. 

Wet Nose Boutique

Buddy Belts are Canadian, but for me(who lives in Canada) it is actually cheaper
to order them from her, from US.


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> I think she charges 7$ for the first item and 2.50$ for each additional item to UK.
> BUT to make sure, you can e-mail her before ordering and ask. At the top of this
> page it says "send e-mail" where you can find her address.
> 
> ...


Ahh thanks again 

I'm holding off contacting for now though as I have actually contacted BB's directly to enquire about becoming a UK stockist myself. I currently have a website selling wedding gifts and accessories and always planned on expanding it and creating a doggy boutique so I thought I might as well enquire and see what they say!


----------



## Mona Lisa's Smile (Mar 16, 2012)

A question on size choices

What if the dogs chest size is 12".... would I choose a size 2 or 3???


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Mona Lisa's Smile said:


> A question on size choices
> 
> What if the dogs chest size is 12".... would I choose a size 2 or 3???


Lola has 12.5" chest and she wears a size 3, it fits her with and without clothes. I think if you do a size 3, it will be on the biggest hole and look kinda funny.


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

Mona Lisa's Smile said:


> A question on size choices
> 
> What if the dogs chest size is 12".... would I choose a size 2 or 3???


I would try the size 3.


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for posting this! Could you possibly help me? I have a size 4 buddybelt for Charlie and I have to fasten it on the second tightest hole if he's naked and the middle hole if he has a jumper on. Do you think a 3.5 would fit him? The chest bit seems too wide on him and the leg holes seem to gape open when he walks and not lie flat on his size 4. 
Thank you in advance xx


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi!! You're welcome! I was hoping it would be helpful. 

Mojo has a 15" chest and he wears a 3.5 on the middle hole w no problem. If he has a hoodie or a sweater on, he wears a size 4 bc I prefer the buddy belts to be worn on the middle hole. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi! My chi's Bailey and Kendall wear a size 3.5 buddy belt. They each have a 14.5" chest. And they can each wear their buddy belt comfortably with or without clothes. Here's a couple pics. Hope this helps 
View attachment 40322
View attachment 40330



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

What size is his chest? Sonny wears a 3.5 and his chest is around 15"

EDIT HIS MIGHT BE A SIZE 4 WILL LOOK WHEN I GET HOME


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Hi!! You're welcome! I was hoping it would be helpful.
> 
> Mojo has a 15" chest and he wears a 3.5 on the middle hole w no problem. If he has a hoodie or a sweater on, he wears a size 4 bc I prefer the buddy belts to be worn on the middle hole.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Mmm.. Good excuse for me to buy another one lol! Yes I prefer it to be worn on the middle hole too which is fine now it's colder and he's wearing clothes but in summer the size 4 just seems too big x


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Chiluv04 said:


> Hi! My chi's Bailey and Kendall wear a size 3.5 buddy belt. They each have a 14.5" chest. And they can each wear their buddy belt comfortably with or without clothes. Here's a couple pics. Hope this helps
> View attachment 40322
> View attachment 40330
> 
> ...


Thank you, they look a really good fit on both your dogs. Charlie's doesn't fit like that without clothes. I'm not sure if it's stretched a bit since I got it or if Charlie is a little trimmer! X


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Huly said:


> What size is his chest? Sonny wears a 3.5 and his chest is around 15"
> 
> EDIT HIS MIGHT BE A SIZE 4 WILL LOOK WHEN I GET HOME


His chest is just a a little over 15" but not quite 15.5" 
Thank you x


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Sonny' s is the gold size 3.5 and BG is red size 3










Underneath


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Which hole do you fasten sonny's on? I really think I need a 3.5. How long have you had yours and do you think they have stretched at all since getting them? Xx


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Middle to one farther over. Mine has stretched some over time.


----------

